# kazas



## ayed

Hello, folks of Turkish Forum
What does the word *kazas *mean?

Thanks a lot in advance
Ayed


----------



## Volcano

*Do you mean kazasker?*


----------



## erbdogan

There is no word like "Kazas" in Turkish. Could it be "Kaza"?


----------



## ayed

Thank you, Volcano



erbdogan said:


> There is no word like "Kazas" in Turkish. Could it be "Kaza"?


 Yes, it is so .

*Kaza*


----------



## Volcano

*Accident*...


----------



## Artigh

Ayed, you probably got the root of the word wrong.

It's a general thing for turkish learners, sometimes they see a word that has a suffix and try to reach the root.

For example you might have seen it like:

Araba *kazası* (Traffic accident)

is it :   kaza + *sı *or kaza*s* + ı

That's hard to decide. What I can suggest is that, when you see the word in the sentence, and don't know the meaning, look in the dictionary both "kaza" and "kazas". Almost all the time only one exists, and there you go =)


----------



## ayed

Thank you all ..
My context is in English and talks of the hierarchy of the Othmani system ..
*Vilayet* consists of *sancak*, a _sancak_ consists of _kazas_, a *kaza* consists of _kariye_.A *kariye* consists usually of at least 50 homes.I think it is a sort of district


----------



## Volcano

*Yes, township*


----------

